# Russia is trying to ban Halloween



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I found this article in USA Today that Russia is trying to ban Halloween and Valentine's Day celebrations. That's just wrong.

http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2008-09-18-russia-ban_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip

Do we have any members in Russia?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow. He refers to their youth as "little monkeys". I don't think a politician would get away with that here (even if people agreed with him). 

For things like this, I always think it's a sign that politicians have too much time on their hands. I don't live in Russia, but I imagine they have more serious issues to deal with.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

now that's just Un American. Oh wait. That make's perfect sense.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I could do without Valentine's Day and singing novelty boxers, but I wouldn't expect anyone to ban it just 'cause I think it turns people into "little monkeys".


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Little monkeys??? Only if a wicked witch is involved.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

just goes to show you how insecure them politicians are...the supposed downfall of communism is a misnomer there...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it's mostly just them trying to fuel anti-american feelings. I general if the people enjoy celibrating Halloween or Valentine's day they still will.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> I think it's mostly just them trying to fuel anti-american feelings. I general if the people enjoy celibrating Halloween or Valentine's day they still will.


Until their families start disappearing. That usually gets people's attention.

The anti-western spirit of cultural isolationism was one of the cornerstones of the Old Soviet Union. The New Soviet Union is just going back to what they know works.

Just look at what's been going on there with their military. Then look at internal legislation. And the moderates being pushed out in favor of the hard-liners. The Cold War's coming back folks. I predict in another 10 years it'll be like The Wall never came down. Democracy is fine and dandy if you're in a culture that's based on it. But their culture is based on communist totalitarianism and that takes generations to breed out of people. The Old Guys are still there, and they want their old jobs back. A Taste Of Freedom doesn't mean **** when the KGB's involved, whatever they want to call them. This democratic "reform" was just a hiccup. Russia's going back to being Russia.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

the world needs a Russia to counterbalance the "superpowers" of the world, but damn, this pisses me off!

My parents were born in Lebanon and even there, they celebrate Halloween!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

There are a bunch of people and politicians out there that would LOVE to make us more like Russia.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe this is what Europe needs to remind them that the US is an ally that shares their "western values". It seems lately that most of the NATO countries spend more time criticizing our differences than embracing our shared backgrounds. Some Americans seem to forget this also.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I volunteer to lead across the border smuggling teams to deliver boris skulls and great stuff to our fellow holiday patriots on the other side. Who is with me?!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I volunteer to lead across the border smuggling teams to deliver boris skulls and great stuff to our fellow holiday patriots on the other side. Who is with me?!!


Count me in DC. Jack-O-Lanterns for all.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll go! When do we start?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Roger. I got the skelly garlands and flashing LED eyes. I got family in Poland that can get me into Belarus and hook me up with a guy who's running hot glue webbers out of Minsk. Supposedly he knows a guy who knows a guy with an underground walk-through and papier mache' lab in Kaluga. 

Ivan'll never know what hit him.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I think moves like this is just a way to divert attention and create control. Moral decay in Russia....Well I'm not religious but doesn't the Russian government barely recognize religion or more like barely tolerate it?! Maybe religion is next after Valentine's Day and Halloween. There's probably more spooks in the government than on Halloween night on the streets there anyway.

Actually there is a segment of the American population that would like nothing better than to eradicate Halloween here. So how different are they than the Russians wanting to do the same thing. Personally I think people who see evil everywhere and in everybody have evil in their own hearts.

Maybe there will be a worldwide movement to stop Mexico from celebrating Day of the Dead...too similar to Halloween activities. Honestly somedays I don't know what this world is coming to.


----------

